# Reemplazo de STR W5453A



## ber15 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola amigos.
Estoy reparando una tv Sharp  21V-FR100S que llegó con el regulador en corto y mi pregunta es: puedo reemplazar el strw5453a por el strw6554a .
Agradezco por anticipado su respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2015)

Para 21' = STR-W6553A  ≈ STR-W6554A ≈ STR-W6556A

Para 29' = STR-W6556A


----------



## ber15 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola DOSMETROS
Gracias por responder, tu aporte fue de gran ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## picopico (May 26, 2022)

Hola, quería saber cuanto regula este regulador str w 5453a ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 26, 2022)

No es un regulador como tal, es lo que diríamos "el primario" de una fuente conmutada. 
Está compuesto del oscilador, driver y etapa amplificadora (Mosfet) que suministra la señal al transformador chopper.


----------

